# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Универсальная доска бесплатных объявлений

## isaek

Универсальная доска бесплатных объявлений. Размещение объявлений без предварительной регистрации. Сайт doska-1000.narod.ru предлагает огромное количество возможностей. Так же здесь вы можете найти кучу полезных ссылок для работы в интернете.

----------

